# bitcoins?



## ghostman

I am trying to diversify my assets and am thinking of trying out bitcoin. What have your experiences been with it?


----------



## maine_rm

There’s been a couple of threads posted recently with some good information. May I recommend a quick search.

FYI they had a big jump last week. Looks like it’s dropping off now down to 6.6 in the last 24 hours


----------



## rstanek

Don’t know that much about it to feel comfortable investing......


----------



## Chipper

Up about 80% but we got in a few weeks ago. I wouldn't put to much into it cause the bubble may blow. Just what your comfortable to lose. Didn't purchase a new rifle I really didn't need and put the funds into it. It sure is fun watching it grow. Gee if it keeps going.:tango_face_grin:

Go to https://www.coinbase.com/ and educate yourself. Many other products available besides Bitcoin.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

As an early embracer of cryptocurrency, and pretty much any blockchain tech as a NET in 2010 I will tell you that unless you have F-you money to do short sales, or plan on hold onto it for a long time do not touch it.

If you did want to get into cryptocurrency, I would say to mine an altcoin like Ether or Litcoin but that is out of scope of this thread, and this forum.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr

Well @ghostman did you pull the trigger and buy? If the 50 day moving average crosses the 200, you may get a better price to jump in.









Then again, this could be the beginning of the end.


----------



## Stockton

Chipper said:


> Up about 80% but we got in a few weeks ago. I wouldn't put to much into it cause the bubble may blow. Just what your comfortable to lose. Didn't purchase a new rifle I really didn't need and put the funds into it. It sure is fun watching it grow. Gee if it keeps going.:tango_face_grin:
> 
> Go to https://www.coinbase.com/ and educate yourself. Many other products available besides Bitcoin.


This. I bought $165 worth of Litecoin and Etherum a few weeks
ago in a coinbase account. Now I'm happy with the return. I'm up a 
lot. I pulled $100 out and still have $275 in there. Wow. No way I
can gamble more though.

If I were to review coinbase it wouldn't be favorable. I sold $100 worth
of litecoin and it took a week to reach my checking account. Also they
only take money from my CC and keep forcing a very obtrusive identity
requirement. I thought the whole bitcoin thing was about anonymity.
That's a joke. They require you to take a picture of a photo ID and your
selfie to match it. Most of the time their system is too busy to even 
read it.

Like I said I can't complain about the return on investment. But coinbase
is a joke.


----------



## Survalich77

The market is in a downtrend now so it’s good for me and those who have limited funds. They say buy when there’s blood in the water. I’ve been waiting for a dip so I’ll try to put a hundred or maybe $125 after the next check. Blockchain info, local bitcoins, and coin base seem to be the best places to buy and sell the four major coins. Then you can send your coins to an exchange like poloniex, kraken or bittrex where you’ll be able to trade into a wider variety of coins. Some sell for pennies, nickels and dimes, which sounds funny but that’s where Ethereum and bitcoin started as well. My return on investment percentage has been unbelievable. Unfortunately I’m stuck with such a small initial investment it hasn’t amounted to much. Though that’s my own fault for not having the funds to invest. The trading app Robinhood will begin trading cryptos in February. 400,000 signups already. The majore exchanges are getting 100,000 new signups a day.


----------



## Smitty901

How much risk can you afford. Bitcoin is an all out gamble. At least gold and silver have some stability and will never be worthless. But if your a gambler and have a long time to recover roll the dice.


----------



## Smitty901

it posted twice


----------



## sideKahr

For anyone interested, bitcoin is dropping rapidly toward the 200 day moving average. That is probably the point to buy back in, if you're so inclined.


----------



## RJAMES

Currently going towards the floor along with the stock market .

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/bitcoi...-reverse/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab6a&linkId=47765842


----------



## f4iracer

The biggest problem I have seen with bitcoin is not buying in, as it seems easy enough to do. Rather, protecting your money and then selling the funds and getting your money seems more convoluted. Skeptical to say the least.


----------



## RJAMES

Not working out for a lo of folks.

https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/intern...e-bust-after-boom-n852531?cid=sm_npd_nn_fb_ma


----------



## SOCOM42

I invest in lead.


----------



## Lavarda

Hi again! I don't have a lot of bitcoins and I wouldn't want to lose it. I believe that you should always take care of your funds and do everything to keep them safe. When I started trading cryptocurrency, I decided to go to the site https://bitmix.biz/en and ask these guys for help. They help me keep my money a secret, that's cool! Now no one can steal them.


----------



## A Watchman

Lavarda said:


> Hi again! I don't have a lot of bitcoins and I wouldn't want to lose it. I believe that you should always take care of your funds and do everything to keep them safe. When I started trading cryptocurrency, I decided to go to the site https://bitmix.biz/en and ask these guys for help. They help me keep my money a secret, that's cool! Now no one can steal them.


Is that what they told ya? :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I've got a bridge in New York for sale........


----------



## stevekozak

Lavarda said:


> Hi again! I don't have a lot of bitcoins and I wouldn't want to lose it. I believe that you should always take care of your funds and do everything to keep them safe. When I started trading cryptocurrency, I decided to go to the site https://bitmix.biz/en and ask these guys for help. They help me keep my money a secret, that's cool! Now no one can steal them.


Well, if you lose your bitcoins, maybe Rumplestiltskin will spin you some new ones out of a pile of straw. All you have to do is give up your firstborn child. What is a first-born child to get some valuable bitcoins....?


----------



## CapitalKane49p

ghostman said:


> I am trying to diversify my assets and am thinking of trying out bitcoin. What have your experiences been with it?


I don't trust a currency that needs a grid to survive.

Godspeed


----------



## Maine-Marine

I do not trust bit coin.. power goes out what do you have


----------



## Brandau Sousa

sideKahr said:


> For anyone interested, bitcoin is dropping rapidly toward the 200 day moving average. That is probably the point to buy back in, if you're so inclined.
> 
> View attachment 68457


Mass adoption is coming  more and more people say that BTC is worth the risk to invest in it. Not long ago I stumbled upon this analysis by an Elliott Wave expert who says that this year we are likely to see another ATH. It can supposedly be 90k or maybe even 100k. Time will tell  but anyway BTC has a tremendous growth potential, no doubt! On another forum I saw kind of analytics which said "_When Bitcoin stays above a new level of $10 - $100 - $1,000 - $10,000 for 100 straight days, it has 10x within the next six months. Bitcoin was above $10,000 for a hundred straight days on November 4th, 2020. Following this model, there are currently 4 months AT MOST before BTC hits $100,000.00 USD per coin. Like all trends, they are eventually proven wrong, however being mathematically based, I think personally, sans/not financial advice, it happens. Best of luck out there!_"Time will tell if these guys were right or not. But I have a hunch that these statements make much sense. I believe that cryptocurrency will rule the world in the foreseeable future. There are a lot of indicators for that. When Atomic Swaps are embedded into, say, ZEC or Monero it will mean that cryptocurrency literally becomes unstoppable, my opinion.


Lavarda said:


> Hi again! I don't have a lot of bitcoins and I wouldn't want to lose it. I believe that you should always take care of your funds and do everything to keep them safe. When I started trading cryptocurrency, I decided to go to the site and ask these guys for help. They help me keep my money a secret, that's cool! Now no one can steal them.


You don't own your BTC if you don't have private keys.


----------



## Brandau Sousa

The recent story with Robinhood and Reddit shows that we need to change something. Naval Ravikant yesterday posted on Twitter "Countries banning cryptocurrencies are kicking themselves off of the upcoming decentralized Internet.". I can't agree with him more!


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Not a fan of any store of value that needs the grid to ascertain its value. Good luck with whatever you do.

Godspeed.


----------



## The Tourist

*I am trying to diversify my assets and am thinking of trying out bitcoin. What have your experiences been with it?*

Now that you mention it, I know guys who are very picky about the items they buy for "the future," and I don't see any bitcoins. Oh, I guess there are younger guys or new guys that are just investing a few bucks to see if the idea catches on. As for the movers and shakers, but when you say "bitcoin," one of the guys will open his mouth in terror *and joke*, "What?!! You bit one of your coins?!! Yikes, was it uncirculated silver!"


----------



## rikka.t

thanks for info


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Don't play in that realm because I don't trust a store of value that needs a grid to exist. That's just me. Here is an interesting read just in case you are looking at other crypto coins. 









Crypto Scammers Rip Off Billions as Pump-and-Dump Schemes Go Digital


"Everybody I know has gotten rug-pulled."




www.bloomberg.com





Godspeed.


----------



## BamaDOC

from what I understand it's becoming more and more popular..
initially it was used for nefarious difficult to trace / untraceable transactions for drugs and child porn...
but has been adopted more and more in unstable countries where their national currencies are worthless because of politics and inflation...
people are using it for groceries and daily needs now instead of barter..

there is a huge amount of instability in it right now because of national politics, and major corporations and wealthy people jumping on the bandwagon.
the value of bitcoin has fluctuated huge.. from hundreds to over 60k in the last couple of years...

for those that like to gamble it may be a good bet since it can go up or down more than 50% in a month.
for me... 
I try to do the long steady and true thing....


----------



## Brandau Sousa

The Tourist said:


> *I am trying to diversify my assets and am thinking of trying out bitcoin. What have your experiences been with it?*
> 
> Now that you mention it, I know guys who are very picky about the items they buy for "the future," and I don't see any bitcoins. Oh, I guess there are younger guys or new guys that are just investing a few bucks to see if the idea catches on. As for the movers and shakers, but when you say "bitcoin," one of the guys will open his mouth in terror *and joke*, "What?!! You bit one of your coins?!! Yikes, was it uncirculated silver!"


So these picky guys stay away from the crypto, don't they? Today I read an article about ETH which said that even ethereum was not as fundamental as BTC


----------



## FrankUnderwoodd

Hello there! A non-trusting conspiriologist here too. I didn’t have trust in BTC before, but I heard too many financial wonders bout it not to research anything. I’ve watched Coin Bureau on Youtube and it helped. Not only have I gained trust for bitcoin, but I’ve also become VERY interested. However, I don't really have a lot of time to spend on trading, so I’m using different websites and apps to help me. The main idea for me is security and how the platform works with Blockchain. I hope you'll find your service too!


----------



## trike lady

I'm not one to play games with real money and have 'Ghost Money', if I cannot see it or hold it I want no part of it. Precious metals are what I'll put money into, along with food and other necessary items to survive.


----------



## NMPRN

I'm an old school gold and silver, beans and bullets kind of guy but I can see the value of having, at the very least, some basic crypto currency literacy. 

I didn't want to be the only crypto dummy who didn't know the difference between blockchain and CBDC. I invested a $100 just to stick my toe in the water. Even if I loose it all it was a cheap way to learn, basically, how it all works, get the necessary accounts setup, get my hot wallet and cold wallets figured out, etc. 

For me crypto is like facebook. I don't like it, but having it setup and knowing how to use it might come in handy someday.


----------

